# First Time Camper Owner



## digger (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello-
What a great sight, it has been a great help to me. I just purchased a 2006 23rs and it will be deliveried to my in-laws in MI. We are going to pick it up in middle of this month, at my in-laws and tow it to SD around 1000 miles. I have never towed a camper before and am a little nervous, don't know what to expect. I have towed a boat quite a few times, but I know this will be much heavier. Also what questions should I ask the delivery person? tow vehilcle is a 2003 Chev. Sub. Z71., they are installing an equalizer hitch with sway control. How is the vehicle going to feel driving down the road??????. any and all advice or insight whould be much appreciated. Also what would you recommend buying for the outback.

thank you very much.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Digger and congrats on a new Outback. The 23RS should tow nicely with a Suburban and the Equalizer Hitch. It's a good choice. Make sure you get a good brake controller too. Many here prefer the Prodigy. We need more vehicle specs - engine / gearing - but you should be fine with the combo. Keep your speed down and leave extra room for stopping. Most will suggest driving in 3rd gear with Tow Haul engaged.

I'm not sure the delivery guy will answer any questions. That's what we're for.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> they are installing an equalizer hitch with sway control. How is the vehicle going to feel driving down the road??????.


By they, I'm assuming you are referring to the dealer. Are they installing an Equal-i-zer Brand hitch, or an "equalizing" hitch, with an additional sway control.

To ensure a pleasurable towing experience, first, insist on getting all the documentation that comes with the hitch. Then as soon as you get it home, take it to a flat parking lot, and go over it with a fine tooth comb, and re-set it properly. Not saying the dealer won't set it up right from the start,.....but......

This way, you will know it's set up right, and it will familiarize you with all parts of the hitch, so that routine inspection will be easier.

Tim


----------



## digger (Jul 7, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > they are installing an equalizer hitch with sway control. How is the vehicle going to feel driving down the road??????.
> 
> 
> By they, I'm assuming you are referring to the dealer. Are they installing an Equal-i-zer Brand hitch, or an "equalizing" hitch, with an additional sway control.
> ...


Thanks for the advice- It is an Equal-i-zer brand hitch


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Digger!!

You'll be pleased with the Equalizer; very simple set up and does a great job. You certainly will notice the extra weight behind you, but with that TV and the Equalizer set up properly, there should not be any handling issues causing "white knuckle moments". As mentioned, get a Prodigy controller, be mindful of additional stopping distances and wider turns, and you'll be OK.

Consider a black tank flush system, such as Tornado or Quickie, roof vent covers like AeroFlo or Maxx Air. If cranking is not your thing, an electric tongue jack. I would also suggest the BAL tandem tire locking chocks for really stabilizing the OB when parked. You'll get all kinds of suggestions as folks read you post.

Air out the new OB every opportunity (that's where the vent covers come in handy) to let the eye-burning gases escape from the paneling, etc.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome Digger action

Congrats on your new Outback!

What SD are you referring to? San Diego?

Anyways, have a safe trip and keep us posted!
Dawn sunny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Family, digger! You've made a great choice with an Outback! Be sure to read about doing your PDI (Pre-Delivery Inspection) and print-out the PDI checklist - its a great tool that has saved many folks many headaches (and some....a fair amount of money.)

Up 'till ~ 3 mths ago, I was also a Trailer Towing virgin although had hauled many a horse trailer. It's not all that much different. The biggest difference is likely to be that you will have a view of the front wall out your back window....your sidemirrors (and apssenger) become your eyes. Take your time and get the feel for how big you are....where your sides are, etc. I don't know your TV, but be sure you have adequate side mirrors to see well down the TT sides AND the tire/road level so you can gauge your turns. Keep your speed down (let 'em pass you if they get antsy...but - out of courtesy - pull over if you end up leading a parade) and take your Turns & corners wide (like with the boat) until you get a feel for how she tracks. Then you can adjust appropriately to your rig. If your hitch is set up correctly there shouldn't be much porpoising or sway ....but I understand there may be some (I have a very different kind of hitch that eliminates all that). If you have a Park + Ride nearby, they're excellent training grounds.....even have white lines for learning to back her up.

Have Fun!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Read the manuals for your brake controller and hitch and make sure they are set up right. The dealer may do his best, but until you are fully loaded, there is no way to know exactly what the setup should be. Proper setup makes a WORLD of difference in how these things tow. Get a set of towing mirrors if you don't already have them. Take it slow. The big difference between this and a boat is that it will act like a big sail in the wind. Cross winds can catch you off guard. Just don't overreact. That will cause more problems than the wind.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, digger!* action 
Glad you are joining us, and congratulations on the new Outback!









If you have towed a boat, you will be fine. These things are bigger, and present more surface area to the wind, but the Equal-i-zer will take care of that. As far as what to ask the delivery driver... Not much. He is just the delivery driver, and a 'PDI' at that point is knd of moot.

Have fun with your new toy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congrads Digger on the 23RS, We just bought one over a month ago. I was also a little nervous sense I had to drive it through busy streets (Sacramento) then 50 miles home but right away I found it pulled great and didn't have any problems. I tow with a Tahoe and I also have the Equal-i-zer hitch and it works flawlessly I have pulled it on very windy days and have been passed by many large trucks and have never experenced and sway. Someone said to pull it into a parking lot and using the directions set up the hitch correctly, that is good advice. My dealer that installed mine put one of the L brackets on wrong way so one side was real tight and the other side was very loose, they didn't tighten a locking bolt and the ball nut was loose.

Also look at the front panel were it has a sharper bend close to were the flood light is and look for a bubble. My trailer had one and I have heard of many others who have had the same thing. Good luck and don't worry it won't be as bad as you think you are getting good advice from all the other Outbacker's and keep us all posted.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome digger to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS
The burb should handle it fine
Don't know how much the delivery person is going to be able to tell you
First the I would buy for it is vent covers real easy to install

Don


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! Don't forget the trailer - everything else will work itself out


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Consider a black tank flush system, such as Tornado or Quickie, roof vent covers like AeroFlo or Maxx Air. If cranking is not your thing, an electric tongue jack. I would also suggest the BAL tandem tire locking chocks for really stabilizing the OB when parked. You'll get all kinds of suggestions as folks read you post.

Air out the new OB every opportunity (that's where the vent covers come in handy) to let the eye-burning gases escape from the paneling, etc.
[snapback]129051[/snapback]​[/quote]

Ditto...I've got all this too-except for the Tornado or Quickie flush-Have it in the plactic package but not willing to install it now that we've used our toilet many times







Welcome to this group.







GREAT bunch of folks with awesome feedback when in need...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

pjb2cool said:


> Ditto...I've got all this too-except for the Tornado or Quickie flush-Have it in the plactic package but not willing to install it now that we've used our toilet many times


I always encourage people to install the QuickiFlush in a 'virgin' black tank... but do they listen?









Really, pjb, you should get that thing installed. It may not be much fun now, but it will save you from much worse later!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> I always encourage people to install the QuickiFlush in a 'virgin' black tank... but do they listen?


You sound like my mother









If you clean and drain your tank completely you can install the quickie flush or tornado flush. I did ours after we had our outback for 2 years. The hole for the installation is drilled near the top of the tank and doing all of the work is done from the outside. With the tank empty, there won't be anything spilling out on you.

Now redoing the drainage plumbing after 3 seasons, that required some careful cleaning before being tackled









mike


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

Congrats on your 23rs. I purchased mine 2 years ago and love it.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers.com*

You've have made 2 really excellent choices IMHO. You've purchased an Outback







& Joined Outbackers.com








Congrats & Enjoy!

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I always encourage people to install the QuickiFlush in a 'virgin' black tank... but do they listen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did mine after a couple of usage and gave it a good cleaning( So I thought) 
And when I tested boy you should have seen the stuff that came out








so do it on a virgin tank

Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Happy Camping

You will do fine towing. All about patience and having your wits about you. Get a good nights sleep the night before. My first run was 4 1/2 hours across Michigan in a rain storm. I made it and you will as well.

Mike


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*welcome to outbackers* action 
and *congrats on the new 23rs*

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and CONGRATS on the new Outback.

Just keep the speed under control and make DARN sure you have the hitch properly installed.


----------

